# Laboratory makes Gold from Base metals



## postmako (Jul 19, 2007)

This lab can make up to 1,500 metric tonnes of Gold per year by using Calcium, Lead and other base metals. I guess it was only a matter of time...
http://gata.org/node/5272
Cheers,
Kory


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh darn it! The've discovered how to do it as well!  

I have been making gold using the spare protons in toothpaste for years.
The best part is you can still clean your teeth with the toothpaste as well :shock: 

In all seriousness... I believe the article is complete and utter rubbish!
It did make me laugh though  
Thank you for that


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 19, 2007)

I noticed the article says gold markets are suppose to plung and it is dated two days ago. Beside it on the page is a daily gold chat for the last month. Two days after the announcment and gold is as high as in has been in a month. :lol: :lol:


----------



## postmako (Jul 23, 2007)

hilld2000 apparently you are not a scientist otherwise you will understand that this is entirely possible. Whether or not that lab can or cannot do it I am not sure but it is entirely possible to do it. Who knows if they can do it cheaply enough, they say they can but I tend to believe that the gold price is being artificially lowered and this may have been released to bring down the gold market but as you can see it didn't affect it at all...

Kory


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 23, 2007)

postmako said:


> hilld2000 apparently you are not a scientist otherwise you will understand that this is entirely possible. Whether or not that lab can or cannot do it I am not sure but it is entirely possible to do it. Who knows if they can do it cheaply enough, they say they can but I tend to believe that the gold price is being artificially lowered and this may have been released to bring down the gold market but as you can see it didn't affect it at all...
> 
> Kory



Possible...yes... but by humans...this century???? I doubt it!

I understand more about the atomic structure and make up of atoms than you might suppose 8) 
I believe there is a lot more to atoms than simply electrons and protons..
Simply swapping and changing or 'borrowing' protons from one atom to give to another, or to create a completely new element!!! is not something I believe mankind is yet capable of....

Yes I know we have fission and fusion at present but these processes are crude by comparison to what is supoposedly happening at LLNL.

I may yet be proven wrong.... but at the moment I simply do not believe this 'lab' has accomplished what the article claims.

One thought though...
If they are borrowing protons from copper, calcium etc.... what do these materials then become?.... new elements?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm "Ben Dover" and "Stew Pidasso" methinks the veracity is severely impaired by the occurence of such names. 

If I had a process for that though, I'd keep it real quiet.

As a trained physicist though, I'd advise caution, don't get too much money tied up in too much gold. There are possible avenues of approach in fusing nuclei at low energy levels. 10 or 15 years ago, spintronics or proton exchange in chemistry was an "out there" topic. So spread your fortune around a bit, real estate, precious metals, shares. Don't depend on any one thing.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not to mention that ben Dover writes for the San Francisco Comical.

macfixer01


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 8, 2007)

Bend over :shock: 

With a name like that, I would think twice !!!!!!


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 9, 2007)

Doesn't Robert Jastrow's book Red Giants and White Dwarfs discuss the formation of the third generation of elements? 

The transformation (nuclear reaction) takes place at something like 600 million degrees F. I don't really worry too much about my neighbor making gold, if you get my drift. 

Man has made gold in a reactor from, I believe, antimony. The article I read, many years ago, said it cost *only* $35,000/ounce to produce the gold. Hardly a bargain at half the price. 

Harold


----------



## jerrycranium (Sep 9, 2007)

I myself have to side with the disbelivers. This has been something peoples have tried since like 500 A.D.? Just guessing on the date here, but i dont think we really even know how the aztex knew about the stars.

If it really did happen like it says, it would have been all over everything and i had not heard about it till just now.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 9, 2007)

I still find it absolutely incredible though that all the elements are made from the same components just in different amounts, and they can have such vastly different properties!

macfixer01


----------



## mike.fortin (Sep 9, 2007)

I got me some lead leftover from making fishing waits. Wonder if they can whip me up some gold from them? Mike.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 10, 2007)

If I was trying to make gold I wouldn't start with lead... It's like trying to write off a car by throwing ping pong balls at it. Or like trying to turn a geo metro into a cadillac by throwing the mass difference in ping pong balls at it. If you get an unstable element, like a car balanced just so standing on it's front bumper, then hitting it with a ping pong ball thrown real hard in just the right place, can make it come crashing down and destroy itself. Line 'em up like dominos and you have a chain reaction... sort of, just an easy way to put it, don't stretch the metaphor too far.

Now, say you want to "destroy" two cars, the engines don't work, you have friends who can push, you could try pushing them individually into trees. But the limit of your motive power source is probably a max of 15mph, hardly enough to scratch the bumper. If you form two teams and crash them head first into each other, then you might do some damage, not a whole lot, but a lot more. Now, maybe you find a nice valley, hill each side, with a nice run down, if you push each car up a different side, then let them run into each other at the bottom, you might get a closing speed of 60-100mph. Much more likely to have the desired result. 

Now if we imagine the sides of the valley are steep and you and your friends can't quite get enough momentum going to get the cars up each side, and we further imagine that the bumpers on the cars are fully elastic up to a certain point, and losses due to friction are absent, then we might try this procedure... push them as far as you can get, then let them roll down, bounce off each other, then chase them back up the hill pushing hard, gradually getting further and further up, until the limits of the elasticity of the bumpers are reached and they finally get a closing speed that can smash them right up and make them into one lump... more or less.

So, if you arrange a system where you can pump energy into something slowly, gradually raising the energy of the system, then you might just have something.

Another thing to think about is that the "Laws" of thermodynamics are more like statistical rules of thumb for statistical billiard ball physics. Once you get out of dealing with bulk properties, you can screw with them quite a bit. A game of pure chance with a deck of cards will see your long term performance match the statistical probablities. Stack the deck, same cards, different order, and you win more than statistically probable. Someone else is maybe losing, so overall, in bulk the thing is balanced, it's just about getting the effect to apply where you want it to. 

Need energy for a process? We're swimming in it, really, we're sitting a toasty 273 degrees above absolute zero when it's freezing out.

So far, physicists have been taking on the world like boxers, it all comes down to pure punching power, we're only just beginning to learn Judo... (Which is all about balance, judiciously applied force and using the weight of one's opponent against him)

Then, you might also discover that the universe offers "interest free loans" in some circumstances. Meaning that if the energetic cost to do something is X + n where X is a huge number and n is a small number, and the payoff from doing it is X, then you can under certain conditions appear to "borrow" X and only have to have n up front to do it. At the moment things are done by paying X + n up front, then throwing away the X left over at the end.


Soooooo, weave all that together, shake it up, add salt to taste, then three or four generations later we have a Star Trek style replicator. Wanna see an old earth Krugerrand Wesley? 

As far as I'm concerned it's a "Throw money at it" problem, i.e. a team of bright freethinking folks with ample resources could get it figured out in 5 years.... Should there be a reason for it. However, single quantities of bright free thinking folks might get just the right idea with just the right resources at hand. 

So I see risk there that making gold will eventually be possible, economically speaking, current back of envelope projection suggests about $20 an ounce in small scale production and $5 an ounce maybe less in industrial scale.

but we're not there yet,

Flash.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 10, 2007)

You've been out in the sun too long.

Harold


----------



## Flashman (Sep 10, 2007)

Not really I'm only half baked ..... wait a sec... :lol:


----------



## badastro (Sep 10, 2007)

Noxx, I think you should lock this thread. It is total nonsense and unproductive.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 10, 2007)

Great Idea Astro,

Consider it done! :wink: 

Steve


----------

